

Help keep Riseup, the secure e-mail and mail list provider, online - sinak
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/fight-the-nsa-save-privacy-help-riseup/x/1872842

======
bendoernberg
I know a lot of people criticize Riseup for not being perfect, but it's
important to recognize that the alternative for most people is a Google Group.
If there are things you think they should be doing better...donate some money
so they can do it!

------
Joeboy
It might be a little tempting to dismiss this as post-Snowden opportunism, but
Riseup are used by a lot of campaign groups and I hope they manage to stay in
the black.

I wonder why some of the perks are listed twice.

------
Torgo
This gave me a good excuse to finally get off my duff and donate to them, but
I wish they at least had stickers or something as a gift for one of the tiers.

